# Plugged rad after bushogging the field



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Unbelievable how much gets past the front screen and into the rad cavity. Flushed the system so I thought a peak at the rad since I just did the fields was a good idea. Glad I did.


----------



## TominDallas (Aug 4, 2015)

That's the most extreme case I've ever seen. A screen somewhere directly in front would of course clog just as quickly but it could be installed in a way that it could be quickly cleaned in the field.


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Your right TominDallas. It's off of an IH784 and it does have a screen on the grill. The holes seem a bit large so I'm going to attach a finer mesh to see if that helps. Thanks for the tip. Bye from PEI.


----------



## robertgrisham (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a IH 2400A that I have been mowing pasture and have to clean the oil cooler and radiator every few hours of mowing. I cut some window screen wire and installed in front of the oil cooler and rad. Still gets plugged but easy to clean. If not too bad I can brush it off (have to swing the oil cooler out). If really bad a shop vac does the job. Normally not that bad but with all of the rain this year everything has grown more than usual. When I am done I'll remove the sheet metal and pressure wash from the back side.


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks Robertgrisham. I am going to do the same.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Looks like some kind of milk weed type w/pod. 

"I cut some window screen wire "
Also did the same and works good.

Keep eye on air filter for build up,take look under tractor for build up around rods and cables.
I use air hose to clean out those hidden places plus wire connections also...last thing you need is a puff than smoke.


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Good advice Thomas. I blew out the air filter as well. Air and fuel are taken care of. This week oil change. Take care. Mike from PEI


----------

